# Creative answers to "do you do this full time?"



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll start:

"Define 'full time'. For some people it's 32 hours per week and for others it's 80+."

"Would you work full time at a job that averages roughly minimum wage with no benefits?" (Their answer will probably be something like: it depends on circumstances, how much I need the money, how much I value a flexible schedule, etc.)

"What did your bartender/waitress say when you asked him/her that question?"


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I just tell them I do certain number of runs , whatever $$$ it brings in.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

"No...and I certainly would never recommend that someone attempt to do it to support their family. There simply aren't enough hours in the day for that."


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I can't do it full time because I'm only allowed to leave the halfway house for a few hours a day.

or

I can only do a few hours at a time because I am on heavy duty meds for an extreme case of schizophrenia and bi-polar disorders. After the meds wear off it gets really ugly, really fast. By the way, do you know what time it is?

or

Between visits to my parole officer, drug counselor, and court appointments I can only do a few hours a week.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

“No I just drive until I get laid and then I take the rest of the day off.”


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

"No, It’s a thankless job, but I've got a lot of Karma to burn off."


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

This is exactly how I answer that question every time--

"_No, I just get out here and do this whenever I get a chance before work, after work and on the weekends. I've got (insert reason here based on demographic of the pax-- kid in college/family medical bills/bail money for my brother/etc.), so whatever I can *earn* doing this gets put toward those bills._"

This usually invites more inappropriate personal questions. The trick is to mention my challenges once, then be upbeat and positive about overcoming them. Sure, I have financial challenges, but I'm going to work hard and *earn* my way through it. Life is always great and I'm always thankful. If I suspect that they're religious, I'll even throw in a "_You know, god is so good and doesn't give us anything we can't handle_."

If tipping me an extra $5-10 makes them feel better about themselves, then that's the greatest gift I can give them as a driver. They can go about their day basking in the glow of feeling like a good person. It's my tax for asking me an inappropriate question.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> This is exactly how I answer that question every time--
> 
> "_No, I just get out here and do this whenever I get a chance before work, after work and on the weekends. I've got (insert reason here based on demographic of the pax-- kid in college/family medical bills/bail money for my brother/etc.), so whatever I can *earn* doing this gets put toward those bills._"
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope you actually believe that God is good and won't give you something you can't handle. Otherwise that's pretty exploitative.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I sincerely hope you actually believe that God is good and won't give you something you can't handle. Otherwise that's pretty exploitative.


No more exploitative than the passenger trying to get free entertainment out of me and distracting me from doing what I'm actually being paid to do.

Also, there is no god. You wanna get mad at people exploiting others, start with the con men pushing an obviously false idea to weak minded people-- and you're helping them do it. Respectfully.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> No more exploitative than the passenger trying to get free entertainment out of me and distracting me from doing what I'm actually being paid to do.
> 
> Also, there is no god. You wanna get mad at people exploiting others, start with the con men pushing an obviously false idea to weak minded people-- and you're helping them do it. Respectfully.


I'm not mad. And you're entitled to your opinion, as well as to the freedom to say to your passengers what you wish. I'm just pointing it out for what it is...exploitative. And we're not talking about me or my beliefs; we're talking about you.

Regardless of whether you agree with someone's deeply held beliefs, the fact of the matter is that they have them, and they will act on them.

Respectfully


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm not mad. And you're entitled to your opinion, as well as to the freedom to say to your passengers what you wish. I'm just pointing it out for what it is...exploitative. And we're not talking about me or my beliefs; we're talking about you.
> 
> Regardless of whether you agree with someone's deeply held beliefs, the fact of the matter is that they have them, and they will act on them.
> 
> Respectfully


If they attempt exploit me first, I'm entitled to exploit them back to whatever degree I judge to be appropriate.

ETA: If they get in the back, shut up and ride, then they get nothing but a "thank you, have a good day" from me at the end of the trip.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> No more exploitative than the passenger trying to get free entertainment out of me and distracting me from doing what I'm actually being paid to do.
> 
> Also, there is no god. You wanna get mad at people exploiting others, start with the con men pushing an obviously false idea to weak minded people-- and you're helping them do it. Respectfully.


What?!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My standard line is... "This is a great flexible way to supplement the household income but I could never earn a living doing this."

I've noticed the tips seem to come a little easier after telling them this.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> "No...and I certainly would never recommend that someone attempt to do it to support their family. There simply aren't enough hours in the day for that."


That's very good. I might borrow it!!



dctcmn said:


> If they attempt exploit me first, I'm entitled to exploit them back to whatever degree I judge to be appropriate.
> 
> ETA: If they get in the back, shut up and ride, then they get nothing but a "thank you, have a good day" from me at the end of the trip.


Do you really feel a rider asking you a question is being exploitive?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Do you really feel a rider asking you a question is being exploitive?


Yes, for two reasons.

First, it's a violation of the TOS & Community Guidelines to ask overly personal questions. Before you start defining what "overly personal question" means, let me ask you-- if you asked every passenger that got in your car: "_So, do you work in that building? What do you do? Is that your only job? Where else do you work? Do you like it?_" How long do you think it would be before you racked up so many complaints against you that you got deactivated? I'd bet it'd happen within 100 rides. The language about overly personal questions in the TOS is identical for drivers and passengers. Yet the passengers exploit the imbalance of power during the ride to violate the TOS (that they freely agreed to abide by) with impunity.

Second, the scope of my contract with Uber or Lyft does not include entertaining the pax. If you think I'm being petty, think about how much free labor we already are expected to donate to the pax (loading groceries, strollers, wheel chairs, off app stops, etc.). We are contractors and we are our own worst enemy when we provide labor that's not explicitly stated in our contract.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sometimes the non-tipping pax think they compensate by asking questions.



dctcmn said:


> No more exploitative than the passenger trying to get free entertainment out of me and distracting me from doing what I'm actually being paid to do.
> 
> Also, there is no god. You wanna get mad at people exploiting others, start with the con men pushing an obviously false idea to weak minded people-- and you're helping them do it. Respectfully.


^ If you let their little chit-chat bother you then you need a better game plan. Good jazz music can shut them down and you also got to start the day ready to receive good and not react to the bad. I sense you are inclined to react a bit.

You are also correct with all the extra services at no-pay.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

x100 said:


> Sometimes the non-tipping pax think they compensate by asking questions.
> 
> ^ If you let their little chit-chat bother you then you need a better game plan. Good jazz music can shut them down and you also got to start the day ready to receive good and not react to the bad. I sense you are inclined to react a bit.


It bothers me until I see their tips roll in.































The point isn't that it bothers me. There's nothing I can do to change it, so I might as well lean into it and make a few bucks. If they want to be entertained, I'll entertain them-- but I'm only doing it so they'll throw some change in my guitar case.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

In between jobs, doing alright but not buying a boat anytime soon. Yada yada, a new topic soon follows. A lot of folks are super curious. Their intrusive questions don’t bug me at all.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Yes, for two reasons.
> 
> First, it's a violation of the TOS & Community Guidelines to ask overly personal questions. Before you start defining what "overly personal question" means, let me ask you-- if you asked every passenger that got in your car: "_So, do you work in that building? What do you do? Is that your only job? Where else do you work? Do you like it?_" How long do you think it would be before you racked up so many complaints against you that you got deactivated? I'd bet it'd happen within 100 rides. The language about overly personal questions in the TOS is identical for drivers and passengers. Yet the passengers exploit the imbalance of power during the ride to violate the TOS (that they freely agreed to abide by) with impunity.
> 
> Second, the scope of my contract with Uber or Lyft does not include entertaining the pax. If you think I'm being petty, think about how much free labor we already are expected to donate to the pax (loading groceries, strollers, wheel chairs, off app stops, etc.). We are contractors and we are our own worst enemy when we provide labor that's not explicitly stated in our contract.


I've read some of your other posts so it's obvious you're smart. I suggest you expand your horizons. I've given over 3000 rides and I ask questions like that almost every day with a 4.9 rating and many great conversations. People who ask questions are just showing common courtesy to you as another human being and looking for a conversation starter. About 95% of my riders ask me questions and then I ask them questions. It makes the time fly by!!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I've read some of your other posts so it's obvious you're smart. I suggest you expand your horizons. I've given over 3000 rides and I ask questions like that almost every day with a 4.9 rating and many great conversations. People who ask questions are just showing common courtesy to you as another human being and looking for a conversation starter. About 95% of my riders ask me questions and then I ask them questions. It makes the time fly by!!


Thanks, I think.

Lemme ask you (and this is an honest question)-- are you driving Uber/Lyft for the purpose of making the time fly by? Because I'm not. I'm transporting livestock in exchange for money.

Now, if the livestock want me to moo back and forth with them, then I can oblige. But I need to be compensated for that added service, because .6375/mile and .195/minute doesn't buy my time, driving competency, vehicle, fuel, insurance, permits, etc, etc, etc, AND my charming repartee.

So you do you and I'll do me and we'll both get what we want out of ride share-- or we won't and we'll quit.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> First, it's a violation of the TOS & Community Guidelines to ask overly personal questions.


If you think that stuff is overly personal, you might want to consider a different line of work.

Consider something in accounting or library science.

C


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

"The Courts said I have to do 160 hours of community service, so Ive got a few more hours to go..."


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I never ask personal question, but always ask where are they from originally....which state and which college they went to.... If they say Michigan wolverines, then you talk about Ohio state and MSU... talk about economy in Detroit....
If they went to UCLA, talk about USC
And state Tuition fee now ...40k plus for California state schools, per year with only 50 percent acceptance rate.
You talk about LA traffic, and the fav talking point for a Bay Area geek is Elon musk and his hyper loop, Tsla, solar city, space x


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> If you think that stuff is overly personal, you might want to consider a different line of work.
> 
> Consider something in accounting or library science.
> 
> C


I'd argue that if you don't think that stuff is overly personal, it might be time to consider another line of work-- because you've failed to appreciate how much you're already exposing your personal information to a stranger from the internet. The passenger already has your first name, your head shot and your license plate number. If you accept the ping from your house, they pretty much know where you live. For me, that's already more information than they need for the transaction. Why would I voluntarily give them more?

Where do you draw the line? What if they ask you what you do for your main job? Do you tell them the name of your employer? The location of your office? What about your SO? Is the name and location of his or her employer fair game? How old are your kids? Grandkids? Boys or girls? What school do they go to? Are they home alone right now?

You are giving rides to strangers from the internet. It's best to lie about your personal info if they're asking.

Sure, telling 1 person on one ride who seems innocuous and trustworthy might be fine. What happens when you've given 10,000-20,000 rides? What are the chances that you're gonna run into a charming dirtbag that's gonna use that info against you? What if you give a bunch of personal info and then the ride goes bad at the end? Is that really fair to your family?


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I can't do it full time because I'm only allowed to leave the halfway house for a few hours a day.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


THIS will be my answer from NOW on!!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Thanks, I think.
> 
> Lemme ask you (and this is an honest question)-- are you driving Uber/Lyft for the purpose of making the time fly by? Because I'm not.


I find this to be a very odd comment.

Pretty much any type of work people are always looking for ways to make the time "fly by".

That's kind of a thing and can't really think of many situations where someone wouldn't want to do something that helps it feel like time is flying by.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I find this to be a very odd comment.
> 
> Pretty much any type of work people are always looking for ways to make the time "fly by".
> 
> That's kind of a thing and can't really think of many situations where someone wouldn't want to do something that helps it feel like time is flying by.


My point is that we're both talking to the pax as a means to an end. He's using it to pass the time and advising me to do the same (_"I suggest you expand your horizons."_, he said.). I'm using it to maximize revenue.

And I'm calling BS, too. I would wager that we all small talk with the pax in an attempt to maximize tips as our primary motivation, and making the time pass is just a side benefit. I'm just a bit more deliberate about it and honest about my true motivations than some people here are comfortable with.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

"I've only driven full time since I was laid off". They either shut up or engage in convo. A convo is 95% of the time a tip.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> Yes, for two reasons.
> 
> First, it's a violation of the TOS & Community Guidelines to ask overly personal questions. Before you start defining what "overly personal question" means, let me ask you-- if you asked every passenger that got in your car: "_So, do you work in that building? What do you do? Is that your only job? Where else do you work? Do you like it?_" How long do you think it would be before you racked up so many complaints against you that you got deactivated? I'd bet it'd happen within 100 rides. The language about overly personal questions in the TOS is identical for drivers and passengers. Yet the passengers exploit the imbalance of power during the ride to violate the TOS (that they freely agreed to abide by) with impunity.
> 
> Second, the scope of my contract with Uber or Lyft does not include entertaining the pax. If you think I'm being petty, think about how much free labor we already are expected to donate to the pax (loading groceries, strollers, wheel chairs, off app stops, etc.). We are contractors and we are our own worst enemy when we provide labor that's not explicitly stated in our contract.


"Yes, i do. What do you do for a living? Oh, how interesting. Tell me about that, what is your typical day like?"

Bang. Tables turned.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I'd argue that if you don't think that stuff is overly personal, it might be time to consider another line of work-- because you've failed to appreciate how much you're already exposing your personal information to a stranger from the internet. The passenger already has your first name, your head shot and your license plate number. If you accept the ping from your house, they pretty much know where you live. For me, that's already more information than they need for the transaction. Why would I voluntarily give them more?
> 
> Where do you draw the line? What if they ask you what you do for your main job? Do you tell them the name of your employer? The location of your office? What about your SO? Is the name and location of his or her employer fair game? How old are your kids? Grandkids? Boys or girls? What school do they go to? Are they home alone right now?
> 
> ...


You seem a bit paranoid. Have you had some bad experiences?



UberBeemer said:


> "Yes, i do. What do you do for a living? Oh, how interesting. Tell me about that, what is your typical day like?"
> 
> Bang. Tables turned.


And there you go!! Easy. 



mbd said:


> I never ask personal question, but always ask where are they from originally....which state and which college they went to.... If they say Michigan wolverines, then you talk about Ohio state and MSU... talk about economy in Detroit....
> If they went to UCLA, talk about USC
> And state Tuition fee now ...40k plus for California state schools, per year with only 50 percent acceptance rate.
> You talk about LA traffic, and the fav talking point for a Bay Area geek is Elon musk and his hyper loop, Tsla, solar city, space x


All good suggestions.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> small talk with the pax in an attempt to maximize tips as our primary motivation


I love the free drinks when I gamble! Some folks gloomily proclaim, "the drinks aren't free, you're spending money gambling." Fact is, if drinks weren't free, I'd still be gambling AND drinking. I'd just be buying the drinks.

I enjoy bs'ing with pax. If they end up tipping because they felt entertained by our banter, that's gravy! I'm going to be insightful, witty and amusing regardless. Tips don't motivate my social propensity. I'm just gregarious by nature.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> God is good and won't give you something you can't handle


Fake Theology. Not in the Christian Bible. I had an aunt who committed suicide.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Where do you draw the line?


This seems to be the issue for you, if we boil it down. I think you're having trouble with setting personal boundaries.

I disagree with the person who labelled your thoughts as paranoid, because I think that's going too far. But as the term is used colloquially (as opposed to clinically) they're not that far off.

As you pointed out, there's a tremendous amount of personal information that's *already* available to anyone who's internet savvy. Why worry about whether I'm telling someone something they could easily look up?

If a person wants my home address, he or she is going to be able to find it.

Women deal with this issue ALL THE TIME. How do you engage in small talk? How do you come across as friendly and approachable, but not inappropriate and not overly forward. But share enough to not be called "cold" or "a b****" or "a man hater."

Setting appropriate personal boundaries can be challenging for anybody at any time. But the right answer (at least for me) is not to make up stuff. Be vague when you need to be.

I'm reminded of a girlfriend of mine whose career was being a real life spy for the US government. She was good at it, and she had learned what to share and what not to.

The last time she and I visited, she was teaching me how to knit. I need more time with her.

Christine


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

goneubering said:


> You seem a bit paranoid. Have you had some bad experiences?


I haven't personally had bad experiences, but I also take precautions. I don't need to touch a hot stove to know it'll burn me.

Maybe I should start yet another thread on here asking how many drivers carry guns and other weapons to protect themselves while driving. What do you think the responses would be? How many of us use dash cams that record internal footage? Why? Because a certain percentage of our pax are scum.

I think it's a little disingenuous for you to dismiss my precautions as paranoid when a significant minority, if not an outright majority of drivers here are packing heat because they're scared of the pax. I'm not scared of the pax, but I also haven't become desensitized to the fact that there is exposure to giving personal information to the general public.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I sincerely hope you actually believe that God is good and won't give you something you can't handle. Otherwise that's pretty exploitative.


 you really believe that religion ISNT?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Fake Theology. Not in the Christian Bible. I had an aunt who committed suicide.





25rides7daysaweek said:


> you really believe that religion ISNT?


Thanks for comments. I'm not going to have theological discussions here because they won't go anywhere productive. You have your beliefs and I have mine. If I'm not cramming them down your throat, or trying to influence government to cram them down your throat, I don't see why you even care.

(PS - believe it or not, I didn't just fall off a turnip truck and -- gasp -- I *have *actually heard, and responded to, atheistic and agnostic arguments before)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm not going to have theological discussions here because they won't go anywhere productive.


Amen.

Err, umm, well nevermind. 

C


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> This seems to be the issue for you, if we boil it down. I think you're having trouble with setting personal boundaries.


I don't have any trouble setting personal boundaries. My boundaries are just much more strict than yours. Why are my boundaries less legitimate than yours?

The pax get whatever information they can get about me from the app. Everything that they get from me is disinformation. Sure, they can look me up on the internet, but I'd rather throw them off the trail with a few lies than give them a road map to my doorstep.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> My boundaries are just much more strict than yours. Why are my boundaries less legitimate than yours?


Because you feel the need to lie to them.

Christine


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Because you feel the need to lie to them.
> 
> Christine


If you don't believe in right and wrong, and lying isn't illegal, what motivates a person to tell the truth?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Because you feel the need to lie to them.


And how specifically does that make it less legitimate? They have no right to ask for the information, but yet I'm obliged to tell them the truth or tell them I refuse to answer and deal with their low rating jeopardizing my status on the platform?

That's legitimacy to you?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> And how specifically does that make it less legitimate? They have no right to ask for the information, but yet I'm obliged to tell them the truth or tell them I refuse to answer and deal with their low rating jeopardizing my status on the platform?
> 
> That's legitimacy to you?


You have a good point about overly personal questions being against the TOS. But I think any service is biased towards the customer.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> And how specifically does that make it less legitimate? They have no right to ask for the information, but yet I'm obliged to tell them the truth or tell them


I'll go back to my earlier answer. That is, if you're that concerned about it, find a job that has no public contact.

You're not obligated to "tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth." You're not under oath in a court of law.

But it really is possible to give honest answers and not reveal sensitive personal information.

Christine


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you don't believe in right and wrong, and lying isn't illegal, what motivates a person to tell the truth?


Is this a non sequitur or a straw man?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> But it really is possible to give honest answers and not reveal sensitive personal information.


^^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^

One time I dropped off a UW professor at the law library. I asked what her specialty is and she said "early mornings". That was her way of politely deflecting the question.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I'll go back to my earlier answer. That is, if you're that concerned about it, find a job that has no public contact.


And I'll go back to my earlier answer. Quit telling me what to do. You do you. I'll do me. We'll both live with the consequences.

I don't have to limit my business options because of your misguided sense of how things ought to be and how other people should live their lives.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Is this a non sequitur or a straw man?


I'm helping you out man, in your discussion with Christine. Basically saying that to you, lying isn't wrong so why should you tell the truth? Totally logical. Not sure where you got the non sequitur.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Quit telling me what to do. You do you. I'll do me. We'll both live with the consequences.


Go for it.

I just think you have more and better options than the black and white approach you're taking.

Christine


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'm helping you out man, in your discussion with Christine. Basically saying that to you, lying isn't wrong so why should you tell the truth? Totally logical. Not sure where you got the non sequitur.


Yes, but what does that have to do with believing in right and wrong? I have a highly developed sense of what is right and wrong. It just differs from yours when it comes to this specific situation.

Differing moral codes does not mean the absence of moral codes and yours in not objectively superior to mine simply because it is yours.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Yes, but what does that have to do with believing in right and wrong? I have a highly developed sense of what is right and wrong. It just differs from yours when it comes to this specific situation.
> 
> Differing moral codes does not mean the absence of moral codes and yours in not objectively superior to mine simply because it is yours.


Fair enough. I'd love to know where you get right and wrong from when everything is subjective, but we're getting into theology (or at least philosophy) which I'm trying to stay away from.

Do anything you want as long as it benefits you...it's your freedom of choice, and you're an adult. I'll probably be reluctant to ask you to watch my kids though.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Fair enough. I'd love to know where you get right and wrong from when everything is subjective, but we're getting into theology (or at least philosophy) which I'm trying to stay away from.
> 
> Do anything you want as long as it benefits you...it's your freedom of choice, and you're an adult. I'll probably be reluctant to ask you to watch my kids though.


Why would you think that I believe that everything is subjective? In fact, I believe that everything is objective and there is no subjective (only perception and mis-perception of the objective). The idea that atheists' morality is subjective is a lie that theists tell each other to imbue moral superiority to their own belief system.

Right and wrong comes from logic and consent. Your kids would be completely safe with me because they don't have the ability to consent and harming others who aren't trying to harm me is reflexively illogical.

However, I would be hesitant to allow a theist to watch my kids, because if the main thing standing between them and harming my child is an invisible man in the sky who will grant them forgiveness and entry to eternal life if they ask for it, then that's too thin of a line in my judgment. The rampant child sexual abuse and subsequent cover ups in our religious organizations is more than enough objective evidence for me that theism is not a deterrent to child abuse.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Why would you think that I believe that everything is subjective? In fact, I believe that everything is objective and there is no subjective (only perception and mis-perception of the objective). The idea that atheists' morality is subjective is a lie that theists tell each other to imbue moral superiority to their own belief system.
> 
> Right and wrong comes from logic and consent. Your kids would be completely safe with me because they don't have the ability to consent and harming others who aren't trying to harm me is reflexively illogical.
> 
> However, I would be hesitant to allow a theist to watch my kids, because if the main thing standing between them and harming my child is an invisible man in the sky who will grant them forgiveness and entry to eternal life if they ask for it, then that's too thin of a line in my judgment. The rampant child sexual abuse and subsequent cover ups in our religious organizations is more than enough objective evidence for me that theism is not a deterrent to child abuse.


You win the internet today! I don't have time to debunk your claim of objectivity nor defend my moral beliefs/behavior against your generalizations.

Can't resist: If your beliefs are that everything is objective, do others who also believe in objectivity have exactly the same morals as you do? Clearly at least truth is subjective for you...perhaps other topics are as well. "Don't kill people" doesn't suffice as a moral code...that's pretty obvious although I could debunk that one too.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You win the internet today! I don't have time to debunk your claim of objectivity nor defend my moral beliefs/behavior against your generalizations.
> 
> Can't resist: If your beliefs are that everything is objective, do others who also believe in objectivity have exactly the same morals as you do?


That's too bad, the discussion was just getting interesting.

Others who believe solely in the objective would have the same moral views to the extent that our perceptions and mis-perceptions of the objective align. Obviously there would also have to be exposure to the moral concept and a similar degree of reflection. Logic and consent serving as the basis for morality is certainly not a new or novel concept, if that's what you're asking.



MadTownUberD said:


> Clearly at least truth is subjective for you...perhaps other topics are as well. "Don't kill people" doesn't suffice as a moral code...that's pretty obvious although I could debunk that one too.


Truth isn't subjective to me. This is another straw man on your part. I know when I'm deciding to represent reality accurately and when I am trying to misrepresent reality. Logic and consent drive my decision to do so. Of course, then there are times when my perception of reality is not accurate, which is not the truth but not a lie either because there is no intent to misrepresent.

Theists lie too. So what does that say? Supposedly, truth isn't subjective for them, yet they still lie. So belief that truth is not subjective is not a sufficient condition to preclude lying.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> That's too bad, the discussion was just getting interesting.
> 
> Others who believe solely in the objective would have the same moral views to the extent that our perceptions and mis-perceptions of the objective align. Obviously there would also have to be exposure to the moral concept and a similar degree of reflection. Logic and consent serving as the basis for morality is certainly not a new or novel concept, if that's what you're asking.
> 
> ...


Alright man fair enough, maybe we take it offline a different day instead of derailing an entire thread. I'm sure if we were sitting across the table from each other we'd find we're not as different as some of our claims above would lead us to believe.

I'm glad that we were able to keep it civil, and I don't think it has anything to do with my mod-hood.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I am a retired millionaire, I do this for fun.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Thanks, I think.
> 
> Lemme ask you (and this is an honest question)-- are you driving Uber/Lyft for the purpose of making the time fly by? Because I'm not. I'm transporting livestock in exchange for money.
> 
> ...


You have amazing tips so I am memorizing the line you use. I think it is an outstanding answer to the question and in my case this answer is truthful.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I like to use the phrase as a full time driver that it's not about choosing when to work, it's about choosing when to take off


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I haven't personally had bad experiences, but I also take precautions. I don't need to touch a hot stove to know it'll burn me.
> 
> Maybe I should start yet another thread on here asking how many drivers carry guns and other weapons to protect themselves while driving. What do you think the responses would be? How many of us use dash cams that record internal footage? Why? Because a certain percentage of our pax are scum.
> 
> I think it's a little disingenuous for you to dismiss my precautions as paranoid when a significant minority, if not an outright majority of drivers here are packing heat because they're scared of the pax. I'm not scared of the pax, but I also haven't become desensitized to the fact that there is exposure to giving personal information to the general public.


I would be totally shocked to learn a majority of drivers are packing heat but maybe your market is much more dangerous than mine.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dctcmn is correct...there's a much higher likelihood that your identity will be stolen etc. than you'll be murdered / car-jacked. People avoid confrontation in general. That's why they'll 1* you before asking you to adjust the temperature.

However I exercise certain Constitutional rights because I can. Use it or lose it bro.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I sincerely hope you actually believe that God is good and won't give you something you can't handle. Otherwise that's pretty exploitative.


The Churches exploit this fictional character to the tune of BILLIONS of dollars per year. Why shouldn't a starving Uber driver try to grab at tiny piece of that pie!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I just say I’m finishing what I started, bought this car in 2015 when it was profitable and made sense, I say now this car is old in my market I can usually squeeze 140 a day (except November, yikes) and say when this car breaks down I am never doing this again lol they don’t know how to respond to that. I just say enjoy getting a ride in a nice car by a moron, just make sure you don’t talk because he isn’t focusing on road if he is too stupid to do this in a nice car or anything with actual value. And now it’s just profit lol. My car is fine and checked out but at 180k it’s ready to stop working pretty much anytime, lol I break it down like this and also say to tip your next driver, because you are riding into their investment. So far I haven’t been dinged for speaking truth. That’s my answer pretty much verbatim, oh and I always pitch ride Austin


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Right before my last staycation got grumpy with a rider who refused to give me her first name so I drove off and cancelled lol. Inspired by a dash cam video locally here

What kind of world do we live in now where someone asking for a first name sets off fraud alerts



Christinebitg said:


> Because you feel the need to lie to them.
> 
> Christine


I basically lie to riders all the time for tips lol

But I consider it entertainment.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I will admit I have lied before for tips, but I am in a trendy town, I rarely do, but I have done it lol

I think people don’t want truth, they want trendy...I have examples if we are going into that realm of topic lol


----------



## familydriver (Sep 1, 2018)

"I don't think I can survive to drive Uber full time" or "I can't drive full time for less than minimum wage and without benefits, I need another full time job"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I would be totally shocked to learn a majority of drivers are packing heat but


I think it depends a lot on location, and not just the riskiness of those locations.

I live in a location (Texas) that has a long history with firearms. And while I don't personally carry a weapon, I do support firearms rights. I think that God-fearing, law-abiding citizens should be able to carry as much firepower as they want.

Passengers from other parts of the country have often commented on how polite drivers are here. If I want to change lanes on the freeway, I put on my turn signal, and someone will let me in. Maybe even brake to make sure I have enough room and then flash their lights to tell me to go ahead.

I've been known at times to smile and say, "Sometimes it's because we don't know who is armed and who isn't."

Christine


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_


MadTownUberD said:



Creative answers to "do you do this full time?"

Click to expand...

"Gosh no! I need more time off to spend all this money I'm earning driving for Uber!" _


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> Thanks for comments.
> 
> (PS - believe it or not, I didn't just fall off a turnip truck and -- gasp -- I *have *actually heard, and responded to, atheistic and agnostic arguments before)


I'm a born again Christian. My comments stand on their own merits and the actual contents of the Christian Bible.

Everyone is welcome to their own beliefs, but those who claim they are in the Christian Bible are pretty easy to fact check.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

P: do you do this full time?
A: sometimes
p: why?

A: I like to play the game
P: what do you mean?

A: well I like to play the game that Uber has staged
P: what do you mean by that?

A: well on every ride I make it my goal to maximize my ratio of the fare in comparison to Uber’s cut.
P: how?

A: well we need to start with this. How aware are you of Uber’s dynamic upfront pricing and the fact that Uber is overcharging passengers for rides.
P: really? 

A: let’s begin with the fare and did you ever recently get caught in a surge?
P: yes and I think it’s unfair

A: you may be interested in this about surge then::::

It opens the door to willing pax for a great conversation about the unethical practices that these platforms do to exploit both the pax and drivers.

This is not for all passengers of course, but you can generally feel the ones out that will be receptive if you have any kind of communication skills.

You can also explain the practices of these platforms manipulation tactics to have drivers break the law and pick up pax without car seats (moms really hate that) , this is a good opertunity to review policies about how underage pax are not supposed to have accounts and not have rides ordered for them. (Most are unaware of this). How drivers are not drug tested, dot fbi background checked, fingerprinted, and so on.... 

I know some of that is not popular with fellow drivers, but the business clients I primarily drive are real receptive. It’s about educating the passenger on Uber’s and Lyfts skirting of regulations, unethical practices to both client and contractors. It’s about educating the public to rules on minors and lack of safety protocols. 

Again you pick and choose according to the pax but even overnight pax are interested in how they are getting fleeced for a basic ride in many cases once you pose to them how each ride is a different price even if it is a ride they take often.

Rarely if ever give out your personal information of town you live in. General Area only.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> That's too bad, the discussion was just getting interesting.
> 
> Others who believe solely in the objective would have the same moral views to the extent that our perceptions and mis-perceptions of the objective align. Obviously there would also have to be exposure to the moral concept and a similar degree of reflection. Logic and consent serving as the basis for morality is certainly not a new or novel concept, if that's what you're asking.
> 
> ...


Bruh I don't know who you are but I LIKE your style . Well played. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I can't do it full time because I'm only allowed to leave the halfway house for a few hours a day.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


lol i am actually going to use those lines


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Pusher said:


> you pick and choose according to the pax but even overnight pax are interested in how they are getting fleeced for a basic ride in many cases


I think your message has a lot of good content in it, about how to engage our riders. And how to assess what they will be most receptive to discussing.

However, I'd like to know how you think the riders are getting fleeced. Most of them are getting very low cost transportation.

Christine


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> *Creative answers to "do you do this full time?"*


I find a lot of people don't mind being told a few porkies if they are entertained on the journey. Both the actual journey, and the journey into fantasy or escape. The question of other work or career or previous occupation or vocation inevitably comes up, and this is really just the pax's way of reaching out and seeking to be delighted and enchanted, whilst we entertain ourselves at the same time.

We are in the box seat as we are able to practice the 'routines' many times a day with (hopefully) minimal complications or repercussions. As with any of these charades, some clever and direct questioning techniques need to be employed to ensure we are not stepping into a minefield.

So when the other work / career / vocation question arises, and depending upon your character for the hour or the day, you simply ask, "Well, do you know anything about lawyering?" If yes, and a full blow by blow, you drop the lawyer character and move on.

If no, you simply start by explaining your dedication to the court and all the successful cases you were involved in - and mind you, once you start to immerse yourself in this, you can have your very lucky rider spellbound for an hour - however, a particular female judge had her eye on you and one thing led to another and when you finally decided to extricate yourself from her overzealous, demanding and passionate clutches, she set you up for a fall, and you ended up being disbarred for life.

If the pax knows about law, fine let it go. Move onto the Church. It is the same procedure, but keep in mind the exploratory questions are of the utmost importance. You were a parish priest / rabbi or whatever, and you had developed a reputation amongst the flock, in helping wives with 'marital problems' in getting closer to their husbands. The poor girls needed nothing more than a willing ear and healing hands but unfortunately (it is always "unfortunately") god's message was misconstrued and the Bishop didn't agree with your methods.

Subsequently, you were defrocked and excommunicated from the church.

The doctor who was a leading light in his field only to succumb to the charms of his female patients, he crossed professional boundaries once too often and is now an Über driver.

The psychologist and his couch - need I say more?

LOL Übering is such fertile ground for all these stories, and then you pick up additional stuff from pax everyday which you can practice and hone and add to the repertoire. If you don't embrace this stuff you are doing yourself a real disservice as one day you will look back and think, I was only an Über driver but I could have been anything I wanted to be. Even if it was only for a day. 

.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I think your message has a lot of good content in it, about how to engage our riders. And how to assess what they will be most receptive to discussing.
> 
> However, I'd like to know how you think the riders are getting fleeced. Most of them are getting very low cost transportation.
> 
> Christine


The upfront pricing on many rides are charged at higher rates. Airport rides in particular as well as the daily commute where pricing is different each day if you have regulars.

It is more to engage them in the double dip practices that U/L employ.

Again on each of my rides I do my best to make it so that Uber either loses on the ride or makes the least possible. There are ways of doing this.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Pusher said:


> Again on each of my rides I do my best to make it so that Uber either loses on the ride or makes the least possible. There are ways of doing this.


Still not sure I understand. Why?


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Still not sure I understand. Why?


Maximize *your* profits per ride.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

If someone isn't willing to provide good service at $1.00 a mile, then they won't do it for $10.00 either.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> This is exactly how I answer that question every time--
> 
> "_No, I just get out here and do this whenever I get a chance before work, after work and on the weekends. I've got (insert reason here based on demographic of the pax-- kid in college/family medical bills/bail money for my brother/etc.), so whatever I can *earn* doing this gets put toward those bills._"
> 
> ...


YES! You get it. The trick is playing the pity card LIGHTLY while simultaneously being positive. Very few pax want to hear you complaining for a 15 min trip.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

i dont do it for obvious reasons
1. job insecurity ,at anytime you can get deactivated irrespective of how long you have been driving and high star rating

2. low pay


----------



## Listen41 (May 6, 2018)

How about two full time job for one full time pay.


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

Man, some of you either take Uber way too serious or internet arguing with strangers way too seriously.
I have a picture of a dog on my dash, a dog, not my dog, a random dog. The conversation goes to the dog, people like dogs, they talk about their dogs and all is good.

I once tried the russian accent with college kids for a night. Hard to keep up the accent, they seemed receptive to it, you could talk about crazy stuff and have them rolling.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

"Yessa Massa, I's work hard in the Uber plantation Massa, i's works days n nights Massa, 100 hrs a week Massa, i's is a good worker too Massa, Ubers good work fa me and i's does it with a smile Massa."


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I don't have any catchy liners for this shit, but I did get the typical scenario last night.

Pick up people from boujee potomac area. Guy in front seat asks me "how long you been doing this?" I go oh a couple years and then he goes "ok so what's your day job?". LOL this shit again.

Just made up some shit that I was a car salesman lol cuz obviously nobody does crazy Gruber and Thryft fulltime.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Car Sick said:


> Man, some of you either take Uber way too serious or internet arguing with strangers way too seriously.
> I have a picture of a dog on my dash, a dog, not my dog, a random dog. The conversation goes to the dog, people like dogs, they talk about their dogs and all is good.
> 
> I once tried the russian accent with college kids for a night. Hard to keep up the accent, they seemed receptive to it, you could talk about crazy stuff and have them rolling.


Great idea!! I've had a bunch of good conversations about dogs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'll start:
> 
> "Define 'full time'. For some people it's 32 hours per week and for others it's 80+."
> 
> ...


"Whenever they let me out" . . .


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Pax: "Do you do this full time?"

Me: "Only since Uber/Lyft cut what they pay drivers to a third of what we used to make. Yeah, I know, they're charging you more than ever, but they take upwards of 75% of what you pay now. I work all week just to gross what I did driving just Friday and Saturday nights.

So what do you do?"


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

I told one lady that my insurance stopped paying for my jock itch cream so I needed the extra bucks. Tried to shake her hands at the end of the ride but she refused, not sure why....


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Picked up a buzzed couple from a restaurant. They thought my 15y/o car was great and couldn’t believe it was that old. I started playing up that I won’t be able to use after this year for Uber and I am working hard saving to buy a new (used) one. Before he got out the guy counted out some bills and handed them to me. In the middle of the ones was a ten. $15 all together; more than the fare.


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

I think we are over thinking this question a bit too much. Those who ask me are a little nervous or concerned that someone that they do not know has the power to control their fate. I believe that passengers t want to know what it is like to drive strangers around and risk our personal safety and concerned as I am always given a " be safe" when they leave my car. The question is also a way to " break the ice" and start conversation. I answer the question politely with its something I do to supplement my income and to provide a service for those who need it.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> I think we are over thinking this question a bit too much. Those who ask me are a little nervous or concerned that someone that they do not know has the power to control their fate. I believe that passengers t want to know what it is like to drive strangers around and risk our personal safety and concerned as I am always given a " be safe" when they leave my car. The question is also a way to " break the ice" and start conversation. I answer the question politely with its something I do to supplement my income and to provide a service for those who need it.


Na they wanna know if you're someone worth knowing, or a piece of you know what they can disrespect. It's all aBout judgement.


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

Dinoberra said:


> Na they wanna know if you're someone worth knowing, or a piece of you know what they can disrespect. It's all aBout judgement.


I do not agree but if that is how you feel then you really should reconsider driving for Rideshare.


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

Whenever I'm a rider on my way to or coming back from tying one on, I always ask them how many drinks they've had...follow that up with how many do they wish they'd had at that point in the night.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'll start:
> 
> "Define 'full time'. For some people it's 32 hours per week and for others it's 80+."
> 
> ...


..."my family does not like me to hang around them in the house"...that's what I say when asked...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

As Vin diesel would say

I live my life $0.65 a mile at a time


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Is asking if you’re a full time driver offensive? Or is it that the passenger assumes you’re doing it full time that’s offensive now? 

Is it considered an insult to be known as a full time driver?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Is asking if you're a full time driver offensive? Or is it that the passenger assumes you're doing it full time that's offensive now?
> 
> Is it considered an insult to be known as a full time driver?


The question isn't offensive _per se_ but it gets old answering it again and again. Creativity keeps it fresh.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> If someone isn't willing to provide good service at $1.00 a mile, then they won't do it for $10.00 either.


Wait, what?

Here, FIFY:


JesusisLord777 said:


> If someone isn't willing to provide good service at *$10.00 a mile*, then they won't do it for *$1.00 either*.


The way you had it is just plain nonsense.

You want me to go through a drive-through/wait outside CVS/etc... for pennies? Not a chance.
Drop a $5 or $10 in my palm? You got it.

Also, most markets aren't paying X/Lyft drivers even a $1 a mile anymore.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I like to make up stories about myself.


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

Trebor said:


> I like to make up stories about myself.


Say you were an extra in movies when you're not driving. Make chit up - Yeah I was in the latest Star Wars movie...the casino scene. Pain in the ass, but the food service was worth it.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> The question isn't offensive _per se_ but it gets old answering it again and again. Creativity keeps it fresh.


I want a featured thread about answers in your response to "Is this your real job?"

For me, Uber is not, but I can see this being pretty offensive to those who may actually do this full time.

Edit: I started a topic here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-this-your-real-job.294375/



Car Sick said:


> Say you were an extra in movies when you're not driving. Make chit up - Yeah I was in the latest Star Wars movie...the casino scene. Pain in the ass, but the food service was worth it.


Exactly. It's actually pretty fun. People do react and treat you differently, kind of sad people are that lame/shallow, but it's basically my social experiment.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Trebor said:


> I want a featured thread about answers in your response to "Is this your real job?"
> 
> For me, Uber is not, but I can see this being pretty offensive to those who may actually do this full time.
> 
> ...


"Do you do this full time?" and "Is this your real job?" are pretty much synonymous. Although the second one could be more offensive.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> "Do you do this full time?" and "Is this your real job?" are pretty much synonymous. Although the second one could be more offensive.


I agree, but real job question is for sure more offensive.


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm 6'2" tall and very wide (not fat - 34" waist). Also look very intimidating. Nobody asks me me nuttin. You guys should try it!


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

When I did this full time and folks got upset, they would be like "he's just a bum ass uber driver, we don't have to do what he says". This is after hopping in my new car, smelling my fresh ass cologne, and complimenting me on my suit. Being an uber driver has a negative connotation associated with it. I'm not lying to these people, I really don't even say where I'm from anymore.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Steelersnut said:


> I'm 6'2" tall and very wide (not fat - 34" waist). Also look very intimidating. Nobody asks me me nuttin. You guys should try it!


...I am not scared to ask...what are your other measurements ???...


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> No more exploitative than the passenger trying to get free entertainment out of me and distracting me from doing what I'm actually being paid to do.
> 
> Also, there is no god. You wanna get mad at people exploiting others, start with the con men pushing an obviously false idea to weak minded people-- and you're helping them do it. Respectfully.


It blows me away about your "no God" comment and all the likes you got for it honestly, it's a really sad state we are in as a country if that's where we are at with things.

If you think your life will get better being a disbeliever then your life will be filled with the "ROT" and be built only of "things:Shit". There will be no peace for you with your "things", because everything you obtain will be temporary and there will never be enough...EVER. At the end of your time they will toss your corpse like a rag doll into a wooden box and all your "shit" will stay. You won't even have God to love you.

Life will wear you down like heavy sand paper on a belt sander and your total worth will feel like a big fat ~0~.

Argue say what you want but when the ROT comes you will know what it is and your only escape you have welded shut. Luckily for you with God there is always Forgiveness.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Ubernomics said:


> It blows me away about your "no God" comment and all the likes you got for it honestly, it's a really sad state we are in as a country if that's where we are at with things.
> 
> If you think your life will get better being a disbeliever then your life will be filled with the "ROT" and be built only of "things:Shit". There will be no peace for you with your "things", because everything you obtain will be temporary and there will never be enough...EVER. At the end of your time they will toss your corpse like a rag doll into a wooden box and all your "shit" will stay. You won't even have God to love you.
> 
> ...


Put me in the no-god column too. I cant. imagine what you see in the world that would comvince you that there is a god

I do believe in Santa Clause and the Easter bunny though


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Put me in the no-god column too. I cant. imagine what you see in the world that would comvince you that there is a god
> 
> I do believe in Santa Clause and the Easter bunny though


As a believer I don't question the order of things that are out of my control since I believe that I am not the creator or author. Give man everything he wants and he will surely act as God but he will not surely do good.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Ubernomics said:


> It blows me away about your "no God" comment and all the likes you got for it honestly, it's a really sad state we are in as a country if that's where we are at with things.
> 
> If you think your life will get better being a disbeliever then your life will be filled with the "ROT" and be built only of "things:Shit". There will be no peace for you with your "things", because everything you obtain will be temporary and there will never be enough...EVER. At the end of your time they will toss your corpse like a rag doll into a wooden box and all your "shit" will stay. You won't even have God to love you.
> 
> ...


...what a wise words...so which God is yours ???,there is so many of Them,...myself,I am personally leaning towards Pastafarianism...


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Since I was a tyke I liked the idea of an astral after-death existence, where you could travel time and space, visit other galaxies, watch the pyramids being built. I don't think there's an old Jewish sky god controlling the strings; it's perversely arrogant to take literally these old stories meant to control tribal chaos through fable-based morals. The theory that makes most sense is that our "souls" are really bits of electro-magnetic energy that merge into the planet's grid when we die, and have nothing to do with any kind of "creator force" as Einstein would call it. The universe does not care.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubernomics said:


> You won't even have God to love you.


As much as I want to (and I really really want to) it's difficult to believe in a loving God who creates and loves millions of humans, then d*mns them to eternal torture if they don't show the proper respect.

Also, why are there billions and billions of stars and planets out there, if Earth contains the only species He cares about?

I wish you well in your journey of faith.

Christine


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Ubernomics said:


> It blows me away about your "no God" comment and all the likes you got for it honestly, it's a really sad state we are in as a country if that's where we are at with things.
> 
> If you think your life will get better being a disbeliever then your life will be filled with the "ROT" and be built only of "things:Shit". There will be no peace for you with your "things", because everything you obtain will be temporary and there will never be enough...EVER. At the end of your time they will toss your corpse like a rag doll into a wooden box and all your "shit" will stay. You won't even have God to love you.
> 
> ...


So if I believe in your god, I get a bunch of psychological goodies? And if I don't believe in your god, I get a bunch of psychological punishment?

That doesn't sound like a confidence scheme at all.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

And these last few posts, IMO, show why it's a waste of time to discuss anything remotely related to religion. Save it for bible study classes if you're so inclined to attend.


----------



## JJUberman (Nov 14, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> No more exploitative than the passenger trying to get free entertainment out of me and distracting me from doing what I'm actually being paid to do.
> 
> Also, there is no god. You wanna get mad at people exploiting others, start with the con men pushing an obviously false idea to weak minded people-- and you're helping them do it. Respectfully.


♪♫ My god's better than your god....My god's better than your's...♫♪


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Is asking if you're a full time driver offensive? Or is it that the passenger assumes you're doing it full time that's offensive now?
> 
> Is it considered an insult to be known as a full time driver?





MadTownUberD said:


> The question isn't offensive _per se_ but it gets old answering it again and again. Creativity keeps it fresh.





MadTownUberD said:


> "Do you do this full time?" and "Is this your real job?" are pretty much synonymous. Although the second one could be more offensive.


So it can be offensive?


----------



## simonsayssmile (Sep 5, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> _(insert reason here based on demographic of the pax-- kid in college/family medical bills/bail money for my brother/etc.)_


Aw c'mon bra/sis/etc. don't demographic-ize.... a unified approach will do just fine: "my brother's kid just got into med school and I'm doing this in addition to my bail bond rep career just to diversify my skills and one day go to med school myself. I mean please tip generously. Or like - at all. Is this it? Oh further down ok yeah no problem..."


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Fake Theology. Not in the Christian Bible. I had an aunt who committed suicide.


Mar 10:18

And Jesus said unto him, Why callest thou me good? _there is_ none good but one, _that is_, God.

1Co 10:13

There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God _is_ faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear _it_.

I'm sorry to hear about your aunt.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

"You'd PAY to know what you REALLY think."
— J.R. "Bob" Dobbs (1961)


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

No. Once you realize that God is not the one putting you through psychological punishment and that it is you who doing it you become wiser... but there is more We trust in God to direct our paths and we have faith in him that he will guide our paths.

Trust in him with all your heart, forgive yourself for your mistakes and ask him to forgive you and he will. He is always with you always by your side and he always loves you. Do the best job you can with your life, NO one is perfect. He will change you not you.

Learn his word instead of making assumptions off of what you herd. It costs nothing and it is free, just might change your life ~Will change your life~


dctcmn said:


> So if I believe in your god, I get a bunch of psychological goodies? And if I don't believe in your god, I get a bunch of psychological punishment?
> 
> That doesn't sound like a confidence scheme at all.


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

Things like pediatric leukemia leave me skeptical.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

Ubernomics said:


> No. Once you realize that God is not the one putting you through psychological punishment and that it is you who doing it you become wiser... but there is more We trust in God to direct our paths and we have faith in him that he will guide our paths.
> 
> Trust in him with all your heart, forgive yourself for your mistakes and ask him to forgive you and he will. He is always with you always by your side and he always loves you. Do the best job you can with your life, NO one is perfect. He will change you not you.
> 
> Learn his word instead of making assumptions off of what you herd. It costs nothing and it is free, just might change your life ~Will change your life~


...if you ever visit a place like Auschwitz-Birkenau you might develop some doubts ...no one will ever know why and how many people were killed there for a reason that could explained it...


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Ubernomics said:


> No. Once you realize that God is not the one putting you through psychological punishment and that it is you who doing it you become wiser... but there is more We trust in God to direct our paths and we have faith in him that he will guide our paths.
> 
> Trust in him with all your heart, forgive yourself for your mistakes and ask him to forgive you and he will. He is always with you always by your side and he always loves you. Do the best job you can with your life, NO one is perfect. He will change you not you.
> 
> Learn his word instead of making assumptions off of what you herd. It costs nothing and it is free, just might change your life ~Will change your life~


All of this is just pop psychology in a thin religious wrapper. Go back and read your own post-- there is nothing tangible, provable or specific in anything you wrote-- just a bunch of vague, empty worthless promises. THAT is exactly how con men work-- so you either are one or you're a victim of one.

Also, I don't make any assumptions about "god's word". I was raised in a strict fundamentalist home where I was forced to memorize entire books of the Bible (good times!). The interesting thing is that the more you actually read the Bible, the more you realize it's total BS. Read Mark, Matthew and Luke side by side and you'll see how much each of the writers changed Jesus' words to fit their political motivations. They all used Jesus as a sock puppet for their own views. So if Jesus' supposed early followers didn't treat Jesus' words as sacred, why should I?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ST DYMPHNA son said:


> ...if you ever visit a place like Auschwitz-Birkenau you might develop some doubts ...no one will ever know why and how many people were killed there for a reason that could explained it...
> 
> View attachment 273772


The reason was an extremely evil man who hated Jews. I thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Squeaking Lion (Nov 11, 2018)

So anyway... since this thread has become ridiculously derailed, I'll bring it back on topic.

My answer to the question of "Do you do this full time?" is usually "Right now, I do. Gotta keep the bills paid somehow, you know? When I got laid off from my last job due to budget cutbacks, it hit my family hard... both of my kids are in college now, so you can imagine how expensive tuition can be. But one does what one must, you know? But I won't lie... with Uber cutting back on what it pays drivers, it's getting harder and harder to make ends meet. It's getting so we're practically surviving on the tips we get from our riders. Oh, gosh, I'm sorry... that's not very professional of me, talking about tips. You don't have to feel obligated to tip me." And then, at the end of the trip... "Oh, a tip? Thank you so much! You're the best, really! Have a great day!"

It's fairly effective. Feel free to adapt it to your personal experiences for your own usage.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

goneubering said:


> The reason was an extremely evil man who hated Jews. I thought everyone knew that.


...you can see now how easy it is to be wrong. ..


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't get this post at all. But my daily goal is $100 and I quit working once I've reached it.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I sincerely hope you actually believe that God is good and won't give you something you can't handle. Otherwise that's pretty exploitative.


Exploitative? specifically of what/whom?



dctcmn said:


> This is exactly how I answer that question every time--
> 
> "_No, I just get out here and do this whenever I get a chance before work, after work and on the weekends. I've got (insert reason here based on demographic of the pax-- kid in college/family medical bills/bail money for my brother/etc.), so whatever I can *earn* doing this gets put toward those bills._"
> 
> ...


You. Are. My. Hero.

Milking the tip jar by allowing PAX to feel a little false superiority or a tinge better about their miserable selves by tipping you out. 
You May possess the moral and ethical eq of a panhandler or con artist, but you don't ever beg, borrow or steal.

Genius, I tell you. Well played.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

I’m an open book. I love conversing with people. I tell them the truth. I do this the times that I am not in lab or doing research. Sometimes a 20 minute 20 mile airport has gotten me great contacts and great job offers. Specifically in my field of study I plan to attend medical school after completing my Microbioology graduate degree. I had a medical school admission’s professor around 3 months ago. I told him all about myself, that I was born in Guatemala and hope to return one day as a physician and spread modern medicine. I told him about my upbringing and the struggles we all face in today’s modern society. About my upbringing in the conservative areas of the Appalachian mountains, and being the the only Latino to graduate high school. The culture shock and adaptations in order to assimilate. Fast forward to today, I received an interview from that Medical school because of this man. I couldn’t care less about my privacy, as long as you don’t get my S.S. To ruin my credit or credit cards I’m fine. God has been so good to me and the moment I take my last breath in this world I am confident in where I am going. I see many misrepresent the image of Jesus and God. A holy scripture that has been standing for over 5000 years and has been used to found multiple nations. The physical world is like fog, that rises in the early morning and disappears hours later. Some weren’t even a thought in the minds of man and have the ego to stand up and claim it’s false because of some experience they’ve had 10 years ago. The universe is infinite yet some deny the existence of an infinite God. How strange, Francis Bacon & Renee Descartes are laughing in their graves at the scientific community for using science as a means to disprove God.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I sincerely hope you actually believe that God is good and won't give you something you can't handle. Otherwise that's pretty exploitative.


Bull,



Castaneda7189 said:


> I'm an open book. I love conversing with people. I tell them the truth.


You're lying already!!


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Bull,
> 
> You're lying already!!


Your post has not no substance and adds nothing to the conversation. Don't quote me and respond with 3 words. It's pathetic.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> It bothers me until I see their tips roll in.
> 
> View attachment 272742
> View attachment 272743
> ...


I didn't have to see this to know you were making better than average tips. I do the same as you and I noticed almost immediately I was making more tips than the drivers around me. I don't mention it to them, except the few I like, but at the same time I find it difficult to believe you're taking flack for this.

We walk away with a tip, and they walk away feeling better about themselves - sorry, not sorry.

Everything I say in my car during the course of the ride is directed towards making my riders feel good enough about themselves to tip me and tip me well.



dctcmn said:


> My point is that we're both talking to the pax as a means to an end. He's using it to pass the time and advising me to do the same (_"I suggest you expand your horizons."_, he said.). I'm using it to maximize revenue.
> 
> And I'm calling BS, too. I would wager that we all small talk with the pax in an attempt to maximize tips as our primary motivation, and making the time pass is just a side benefit. I'm just a bit more deliberate about it and honest about my true motivations than some people here are comfortable with.


I wanted to respond PREACH but given the religious connotations let me avoid that.

Still everything you're saying is spot the f on.

Listen from the second a rider gets in my car to the moment I drop them off I have one goal in mind and that's to maximize my take home pay. I carefully qualify them with a few questions, and then present them with an entertainment package designed to make them feel good about themselves, and thankful enough towards me to tip me, and tip me well. If they're conservative they get the conservative package, if liberal the liberal package, if socialist they get the Bern package baby!

Often they give tell tale indications that they're not going to tip, and when that happens I quickly transition into all safety all the time, sorry can't talk.

No entertainment for you! Please sit quietly in your seat until the car comes to a complete stop at your destination.



Christinebitg said:


> Because you feel the need to lie to them.
> 
> Christine


Lie is such a harsh word really. I mean do you feel that actors on TV and in movies are lying to you? Think of it more as entertaining.



Ubernomics said:


> It blows me away about your "no God" comment and all the likes you got for it honestly, it's a really sad state we are in as a country if that's where we are at with things.
> 
> If you think your life will get better being a disbeliever then your life will be filled with the "ROT" and be built only of "things:Shit". There will be no peace for you with your "things", because everything you obtain will be temporary and there will never be enough...EVER. At the end of your time they will toss your corpse like a rag doll into a wooden box and all your "shit" will stay. You won't even have God to love you.
> 
> ...


Frankly the world would be a far better place of the religiously inclined would just keep their personal lifestyle choice to themselves instead of shoving it in people's faces, and constantly trying to legislate it on everyone.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> The universe is infinite yet some deny the existence of an infinite God. How strange, Francis Bacon & Renee Descartes are laughing in their graves at the scientific community for using science as a means to disprove God.


Science cannot disprove God.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Lie is such a harsh word really. I mean do you feel that actors on TV and in movies are lying to you?


Since you asked, here's what I think.

I think if it's presented as factual, but you know it's not true, it's a lie.

TV and movie actors are not presented in a misleading way. It's well known that they're portraying characters, very often fictional characters.

Christine


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Yes, for two reasons.
> 
> First, it's a violation of the TOS & Community Guidelines to ask overly personal questions. Before you start defining what "overly personal question" means, let me ask you-- if you asked every passenger that got in your car: "_So, do you work in that building? What do you do? Is that your only job? Where else do you work? Do you like it?_" How long do you think it would be before you racked up so many complaints against you that you got deactivated? I'd bet it'd happen within 100 rides. The language about overly personal questions in the TOS is identical for drivers and passengers. Yet the passengers exploit the imbalance of power during the ride to violate the TOS (that they freely agreed to abide by) with impunity.
> 
> Second, the scope of my contract with Uber or Lyft does not include entertaining the pax. If you think I'm being petty, think about how much free labor we already are expected to donate to the pax (loading groceries, strollers, wheel chairs, off app stops, etc.). We are contractors and we are our own worst enemy when we provide labor that's not explicitly stated in our contract.


I'm lost. Why would you drive if you don't like dealing with strangers? I find the entertainment goes both ways. Your viewpoint is akin to a bartender that doesn't interact with patrons, then complains about bad tippers.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

D713 said:


> I'm lost. Why would you drive if you don't like dealing with strangers? I find the entertainment goes both ways. Your viewpoint is akin to a bartender that doesn't interact with patrons, then complains about bad tippers.


1. I love dealing with strangers. I just prefer that we remain strangers before, during and after the ride.

2. Interacting with strangers and having to reveal personal information are two entirely different things.

3. We're not like bartenders at all. We're IC's covered by a service contract and therefore have the right to run our business as we see fit.

4. I haven't complained once about bad tippers in this thread. In fact, I praised the livestock for the amount of tips they pay me.


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> 1. I love dealing with strangers. I just prefer that we remain strangers before, during and after the ride.
> 
> 2. Interacting with strangers and having to reveal personal information are two entirely different things.
> 
> ...


To each his own. I live in town and regularly run into Uber friends at bars and bar friends in Ubers.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

D713 said:


> To each his own. I live in town and regularly run into Uber friends at bars and bar friends in Ubers.


I've had riders come into my car not wanting to discuss anything. I'm okay with that. As long as they don't down rate me I'm fine with not speaking. After the first 30 seconds of a ride you can tell those who want to speak and get personal and those who don't. As long as it's mutual then I'm okay with it. But definitely to each's own. For me I like to talk and interact no matter the stranger. Just like you.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Science cannot disprove God.


Sure it can.

It's just that you've shrunk your god into a pseudo-psychological god, who only does pseudo-psychological things. Your god makes you feel loved, your god makes you feel forgiven, your god has a city with streets paved in gold waiting for you... after you die, of course (don't worry, it's really there).

If you would un-shrink your god and have him do physical things again, then proof or disproof would be within the scientific realm.

"_That which can be asserted without evidence can be dismissed without evidence._" You assert the existence of your god without providing any evidence, so I can dismiss the existence of your god without providing any evidence.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I wanted to respond PREACH but given the religious connotations let me avoid that.
> 
> .


Ha!


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Sure it can.
> 
> It's just that you've shrunk your god into a pseudo-psychological god, who only does pseudo-psychological things. Your god makes you feel loved, your god makes you feel forgiven, your god has a city with streets paved in gold waiting for you... after you die, of course (don't worry, it's really there).
> 
> ...


I don't want to go into religious debate but I have to correct you in the name of science. The scientific method as developed by Bacon and Descartes which is used to this date in research was never meant to Prove or Disprove anything. Science as we know it was developed to make inferences about the world around us. Anything that claims to prove or disprove with science is what we call pseudo-Science. Your statement is more philosophical and was actually looked down upon by the scientific community. When it was written in order to echo Occams Razor. Proofs exist only in mathematics and logic. Neither of which philosophy or science practices. The currency of science is evidence to make inferences which is how theories come about. For example, if in my research and in writing my dissertation I would say anywhere proof then I have failed as a scientist and my research would no longer be valid. If anything my professor would lose his funding from the NIH and my work would not be published. I don't want to argue this point any further because having done my undergrad in Chemistry current graduate in Biochemistry/microbiology I am certain of what I state. It's not opinion based and is what is inculcated into any scientist.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> I have to correct you in the name of science.


I was getting ready to correct him in the name of God, but we'll go with yours this time.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> I don't want to go into religious debate but I have to correct you in the name of science. The scientific method as developed by Bacon and Descartes which is used to this date in research was never meant to Prove or Disprove anything. Science as we know it was developed to make inferences about the world around us. Anything that claims to prove or disprove with science is what we call pseudo-Science. Your statement is more philosophical and was actually looked down upon by the scientific community. When it was written in order to echo Occams Razor. Proofs exist only in mathematics and logic. Neither of which philosophy or science practices. The currency of science is evidence to make inferences which is how theories come about. For example, if in my research and in writing my dissertation I would say anywhere proof then I have failed as a scientist and my research would no longer be valid. If anything my professor would lose his funding from the NIH and my work would not be published. I don't want to argue this point any further because having done my undergrad in Chemistry current graduate in Biochemistry/microbiology I am certain of what I state. It's not opinion based and is what is inculcated into any scientist.


You know all this about science and yet know so little about paragraphs and formatting.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I know I’m late to the game but why is it wrong for an Uber driver to pander to the religious for meager tips but ok for preachers to do it for millions


----------



## To Mega Therion (Apr 21, 2018)

BOO YA

Leper messiahs.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> You know all this about science and yet know so little about paragraphs and formatting.


Insult me all you want. Scientist aren't the best writers. Something you should know. Which is why Geneticist, chemist, microbiologist....etc in the scientific community are always poked at because of our lack of creativity in writing and publishing. I'm in good company though. On the origin of species by Charles Darwin manuscript, it has so much grammar mistakes it's incredible. Which is why we need editors. It just is what it is my friend.



Cableguynoe said:


> I was getting ready to correct him in the name of God, but we'll go with yours this time.


 Thank you got capitalizing the Lords name. I like you already.



HotUberMess said:


> I know I'm late to the game but why is it wrong for an Uber driver to pander to the religious for meager tips but ok for preachers to do it for millions


It's parhetic what those preachers have done and they will get their just reward. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Insult me all you want. Scientist aren't the best writers. Something you should know. Which is why Geneticist, chemist, microbiologist....etc in the scientific community are always poked at because of our lack of creativity in writing and publishing. I'm in good company though. On the origin of species by Charles Darwin manuscript, it has so much grammar mistakes it's incredible. Which is why we need editors. It just is what it is my friend.


It's not objectively an insult-- just an observation. I really can't unpack what you're trying to say due to all of the poor grammar and formatting.

Lots of arguments from authority exist though. Logical fallacies abound in your posts.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> It's not objectively an insult-- just an observation. I really can't unpack what you're trying to say due to all of the poor grammar and formatting.


It's ok. What I wrote is incontrovertible. Just know that I'm a grad student in a field that you are using to prove your point and that you are ultimately wrong. It's beneficial to pretend not to understand. It helps the internal hubris of the defeated. Philosophy has no room nor do your insults. I just know that you understand me enough to insult me and that's a good sign for me. Because maybe just maybe I taught you some basic principles of science.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Sure it can.


You're mistaken about how science actually works.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> It's ok. What I wrote is incontrovertible. Just know that I'm a grad student in a field that you are using to prove your point and that you are ultimately wrong. It's beneficial to pretend not to understand. It helps the internal hubris of the defeated. Philosophy has no room nor do your insults. I just know that you understand me enough to insult me and that's a good sign for me. Because maybe just maybe I taught you some basic principles of science.


This is yet another argument from authority. They don't teach logic in science anymore?


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Another argument from authority. They don't teach logic in science anymore?


Keep squirming. At Duke they still teach pretty top notch science. And at UNC-Chapel Hill as well. Accept correction my friend so that you may grow in your understanding. Don't be threatened by this, this is nothing compared to what we don't know. Believe me, I've failed so much in my research in order to metabolize certain metabolites for early cancer detection that I am humbled to say "I don't know and maybe I'm wrong." But I'm through with this. Science is and has always been to make inferences and never to prove anything. It always has and always will be.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Castaneda7189 said:


> Keep squirming. At Duke they still teach pretty top notch science. And at UNC-Chapel Hill as well. Accept correction my friend so that you may grow in your understanding. Don't be threatened by this, this is nothing compared to what we don't know. Believe me, I've failed so much in my research in order to metabolize certain metabolites for early cancer detection that I am humbled to say "I don't know and maybe I'm wrong."


I'm certainly not squirming (and who is doing the insulting now?). So far, you've mentioned Charles Darwin, UNC-Chapel Hill, Duke, Bacon, Descartes and "my professor" in your appeals to authority.

You say:


Castaneda7189 said:


> The scientific method as developed by Bacon and Descartes which is used to this date in research was never meant to Prove or Disprove anything. Science as we know it was developed to make inferences about the world around us. Anything that claims to prove or disprove with science is what we call pseudo-Science.


Which clearly isn't a true statement or characterization of the scientific method. Part of the scientific method is the refinement and elimination of untenable hypotheses. There used to by a hypothesis that the sun was pulled across the sky every day in a chariot by the god Helios.

So you tell me-- has science eliminated the theory that the sun is pulled through the sky each day in a chariot by the god name Helios? Or is the jury still out on that one?

Please answer the question specifically and directly.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I know I'm late to the game but why is it wrong for an Uber driver to pander to the religious for meager tips but ok for preachers to do it for millions


Because one is blessed of the LORDT and the other is a hell bent sinner man poised on the precipice of eternal damnation?


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I'm certainly not squirming (and who is doing the insulting now?). So far, you've mentioned Charles Darwin, UNC-Chapel Hill, Duke, Bacon, Descartes and "my professor" in your appeals to authority.
> 
> You say:
> 
> ...


Stop googling and stop squirming. I'm not falling for your arguments. Because I don't just talk science. I practice it everyday, and have been for over 7 years. I don't owe you anything other than correct you before you contaminate others about What you think you know about science. Don't do that. You have no idea what you're talking about. Stop with your philosophy. I'm not falling for it. You know the Pharisees in Jesus time also do what you're doing. If you're God do this, explain us this, do one more miracle. Jesus had enough and said "this perverse and adulterous nation will get no more miracles." You know why? Because there was nothing that would convince these people. I'm sorry but you are the same. I could tell you my full name so you could stalk me and my academic record. I could tell you my professors name and his NIH grant. But you won't believe, because you always want more, more, more, more. You just want to argue and prove a dumb point which ultimately leads to your hubris. People like you never grow and you have no room in science. If you only knew that your logic fails you daily in the colors that you observe are not the colors that are truly there but rather the ones that get reflected not absorbed. That the images you see are actually inverted. That what you hear are waves that propagate without any discernible meaning. That what you smell are only what the majority of chemoreceptors in your nose are able to detect. That what you sense as touch is only electromagnetic repulsion and never truly physical connection. Now I'm truly done. Take care my friend.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Castaneda7189 said:


> dctcmn said:
> 
> 
> > You know all this about science and yet know so little about paragraphs and formatting.
> ...


Without commenting on any of the discussion prior to this you do have to admit at least a little that was kind of funny tho right? I would have called that just more or less a little humorous poke at you.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Science cannot disprove God.


Scientists aren't trying to disprove god.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Scientists aren't trying to disprove god.


Not directly. 
But what they're trying to prove does just that


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not directly.
> But what they're trying to prove does just that


I can't tell if you're flirting with me now


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I can't tell if you're flirting with me now


Send me that picture I've been asking for and I'll take care of the rest


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Send me that picture I've been asking for and I'll take care of the rest


Darn it I broke my front facing camera


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> This is exactly how I answer that question every time--
> 
> "_No, I just get out here and do this whenever I get a chance before work, after work and on the weekends. I've got (insert reason here based on demographic of the pax-- kid in college/family medical bills/bail money for my brother/etc.), so whatever I can *earn* doing this gets put toward those bills._"
> 
> ...


Love it. I sorta do the same. I tell people I'm a teacher (I'm not) and my wife is as well (also quite untrue). And that were expecting our first child in (6 months from today's date). We don't know the gender yet but all I care is that it's a healthy child. I use to just drive a little bit but now I'm doing it a lot to save up for the baby.

After that I normally crack a few jokes about how expensive kids are (as if I'd know lol)

When they ask me if I like driving for Uber the real fun starts. I tell them that it reminds me of being a teacher, an often thankless job for largely mediocre pay.

This works best on middle aged people who often throw me $5-20 cash at the end of the ride. Doesn't seem to work as well on younger folk, doubt anything will get people in their 20s to pony up.

And I love the god line gotta try that one out.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Is asking if you're a full time driver offensive? Or is it that the passenger assumes you're doing it full time that's offensive now?
> 
> Is it considered an insult to be known as a full time driver?


I find it more insulting that people assume I don't speak english


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

Personally my favorite question is what’s the biggest tip I’ve ever gotten? (I’ve been asked it atleast a dozen times)

I reply $70 (total lie, $40), but I’m always looking forward to when someone cracks that record with a crisp blue c note, I’m up for it if you are.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Peterjay303 said:


> Personally my favorite question is what's the biggest tip I've ever gotten? (I've been asked it atleast a dozen times)
> 
> I reply $70 (total lie, $40), but I'm always looking forward to when someone cracks that record with a crisp blue c note, I'm up for it if you are.


I like this.
But' I'm going to start saying $2.
Pretty sure they'll be shocked and throw me a five.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Peterjay303 said:


> Personally my favorite question is what's the biggest tip I've ever gotten? (I've been asked it atleast a dozen times)
> 
> I reply $70 (total lie, $40), but I'm always looking forward to when someone cracks that record with a crisp blue c note, I'm up for it if you are.


Exactly. Every story needs to mention tipping or not tipping. There are still too many pax out there that simply don't know that they should tip or how much.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Peterjay303 said:


> Personally my favorite question is what's the biggest tip I've ever gotten? (I've been asked it atleast a dozen times)
> 
> I reply $70 (total lie, $40), but I'm always looking forward to when someone cracks that record with a crisp blue c note, I'm up for it if you are.


I had a Couple Guys that were totally Stoned ..kept laughing at everything .. The Guy in the front seat asked me if Tipos are any good .... I told him , I don't know Guess we'll find out when I drop you off"  ...

...Brought in another $5


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Exactly. Every story needs to mention tipping or not tipping. There are still too many pax out there that simply don't know that they should tip or how much.


Yeah and people in their 20s are usually the worst. I get disappointed whenever I get to a pickup and it isn't a middle aged man or woman.

The percentage that tips me is pretty low. Last 50 lyft rides 15 tipped, last 50 Uber rides 9 tipped.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Peterjay303 said:


> Last 50 lyft rides 15 tipped, last 50 Uber rides 9 tipped.


I stopped counting.
It's depressing.


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I stopped counting.
> It's depressing.


Yeah it's like tipping a buck or two on a ride half the price of a cab in my market would kill them.

I don't even do pool/shared rides since I know they always end up combining 3 awful short trips with 3 scumbags.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

If it weren’t for tips I wouldn't be driving. The pay would be way too low. I really play up the whole “This is a side job to pay down my student loans”

I don’t mention this side job is closer to full time to pay down all my bills lol


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I find it more insulting that people assume I don't speak english


Just curious but why would people assume that?



HotUberMess said:


> If it weren't for tips I wouldn't be driving. The pay would be way too low. I really play up the whole "This is a side job to pay down my student loans"
> 
> I don't mention this side job is closer to full time to pay down all my bills lol


You get no judgement from me sister. A driver's gotta do what a driver's gotta do given the shit pay uber, and lyft pass down.


----------



## Peterjay303 (Aug 28, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Just curious but why would people assume that?
> 
> You get no judgement from me sister. A driver's gotta do what a driver's gotta do given the shit pay uber, and lyft pass down.


Kody like myself drives in the Miami area. Most rides start out with the pax saying oh wow you speak English?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> If it weren't for tips I wouldn't be driving. l


yea yea

girls get all the tips.


----------



## GigEconoMom (Nov 19, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'll start:
> 
> "Define 'full time'. For some people it's 32 hours per week and for others it's 80+."
> 
> ...


My line is, "YES! I homeschool my son with health issues during the weekdays while my husband is at work, then I drive full time on the nights and weekends." A ton more questions come after that, and I used to keep it vague and not share my personal info with pax but wording it like that has totally given me an increase in tips and rider personalities are always much better once they find out I drive 40-60 hours a week, teach my son 30+ hours a week and maintain a household. Not trying to brag, just telling others so you can find a way to sugar coat what else you do to make you sound like a hard working person. I don't normally tell them I game 10+ hours a week as well



Cableguynoe said:


> yea yea
> 
> girls get all the tips.


I am a female and don't always get tips. Tips are so random. There is no algorithm to it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Peterjay303 said:


> Kody like myself drives in the Miami area. Most rides start out with the pax saying oh wow you speak English?


We are gringos here lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

GigEconoMom said:


> I am a female and don't always get tips. Tips are so random. There is no algorithm to it.


Do you work it?

HotUberMess might have to give you some tips


----------



## GigEconoMom (Nov 19, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Do you work it?
> 
> HotUberMess might have to give you some tips


As a married female driver I don't work it LOL but I do put on some nice clothes and put on makeup before I head out of the house to go work the street.. Geez this is making me sound like a profession hooker not a professional driver.


----------



## Dan2miletripguy (Nov 3, 2018)

At this point I just make stuff up depending on my mood.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> We are gringos here lol


Pax tell me all the time that I'm their first English speaking driver all week

Last night I had two non-English speaking riders, and that's why I took Spanish


GigEconoMom said:


> As a married female driver I don't work it LOL but I do put on some nice clothes and put on makeup before I head out of the house to go work the street.. Geez this is making me sound like a profession hooker not a professional driver.


Uh I don't quite work it in that way. I'm a chubby 43 year old, not some sexy young thing LOL

For me I keep it really positive and present myself as someone working two jobs to acheive the American Dream LOL

Also I always mention Uber takes 60% of the fare


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Also I always mention Uber takes 60% of the fare


 Now now, no need to be fibbing. They don't take out 60%. 

They take out 62%


----------



## drunkinUber (May 7, 2018)

No. 
I have to do 6 months part time before they'll let me go full time.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Scientists aren't trying to disprove god.


Have you ever heard of Richard Dawkins?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Have you ever heard of Richard Dawkins?


The host of family feud? Lol

Imagine if he was alive today with the me too movement, i think there is several hundred women coming forward lol, if they are still alive


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Have you ever heard of Richard Dawkins?


Sure there are exceptions, but generally I would think scientists arent trying to disprove god any more than they are trying to disprove Santa or the Easter bunny

My own opinion is that science and god are not incompatible

I can accept the Big Bang theory and believe that a god lit the fuse


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Sure there are exceptions, but generally I would think scientists arent trying to disprove god any more than they are trying to disprove Santa or the Easter bunny
> 
> My own opinion is that science and god are not incompatible
> 
> I can accept the Big Bang theory and believe that a god lit the fuse


This is just "god of the gaps"-- attributing anything we don't currently have a scientific explanation for to a god. The problem is that science continues to shrink the gaps and thus shrinks god. So science and god are not completely incompatible _yet_, but it's really only a matter of time.

That was what I was alluding to back in this post. Their god doesn't really do physical things anymore. Their god is just there for perceived psychological comfort and punishment, which isn't really in the realm of physical science. Their god's retreat from the physical realm in present times is maybe the most damning evidence that the whole thing is a sham.

Didn't their god used to heal leprosy, bring people back from the dead and turn water into wine? Well, those things would be physically provable or disprovable. Unfortunately, their god seems to be conveniently shrinking to a place where they can make ridiculous claims but offer or require no proof to back the claims. Again, this is exactly how con men work.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> So science and god are not completely incompatible _yet_, but it's really only a matter of time.


My personal opinion is that it will be impossible to ever completely eliminate those gaps. Just as a for instance, if we figure out what caused the big bang, then the next question will be what caused whatever came before it.

That said, whenever organized religions try to define their territory and make pronouncements about it, after some years have passed, scientists demonstrate that the religious stuff is BS.

Christine


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

I think I’m gonna say my spouse has recently had some major medical expenses and doesn’t have health insurance and I’m driving to help pay the bills. 

I’ve struggled to come up with a good “story” that would sound legit in light of the fact I drive a Tesla. 

I’m truth, neither of us has had insurance since 2016 and it really makes me nervous. Individual policies for both of us would be in the range of $3200/mo for a bronze epo plan for 2019. That’s with a ridiculously high deductible and crappy coverage which none of my current physicians accept. But I digress...


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

"_Nah, I just do it part-time._"
[10 seconds later]
"_And... as a matter of fact... my part-time shift is ending... just about... now!_"
[pull over, end ride, kick out]


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

EmOinDallas said:


> neither of us has had insurance since 2016 and it really makes me nervous.


How about:

"My husband and I have had trouble affording health care insurance lately."

I realize that doesn't answer the unspoken question about the Tesla, though. If in doubt, only answer the question that was asked. If the pax doesn't have the cajones to ask a question, you don't have to answer it. Besides, sometimes they may not recognize that particular make of car.

Christine


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

The last paragraph was meant more as a side note. it's not something I plan on talking about with pax. I think keeping it short is best. I have plausible responses ready if they ask more questions, but I prefer to deflect and avoid personal (nosy) questions.

As far as the Tesla...about 95% of pax comment on it and ask tons of questions.

BTW...I'm from Houston. Grew up in Meuerland.
Was there last weekend.

Christine[/QUOTE]


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

EmOinDallas said:


> BTW...I'm from Houston. Grew up in Meuerland.
> Was there last weekend.


And you still got that Tesla?

To me, that's the equivalent of a big sign on the back that says:

"Please pull me over for any minor traffic infraction."

C


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'll start:
> 
> "Define 'full time'. For some people it's 32 hours per week and for others it's 80+."
> 
> ...


My new answer. "I'm only doing this until the robots take over!!"


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

"Probation officer said it was this or dig ditches. I'm allergic to manual labor so here I am with you alone in a car. Where ya headed?

Hey where are you going?"


----------

